# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Bonifici per prestazioni temporanee ma cosa sono?

## Marpie80

Salve, vorrei sapere se qualcuno può aiutarmi a capire cosa mi sta inviando l'inps perchè non lo sanno nemmeno loro! Ho telefonato ma non mi sanno aiutare mah....
Allora io lo scorso hanno ho presentato all'inps domanda di maternità e disoccupazione
Mi hanno accettato entrambe, la maternità mi è stata accreditata sul conto e finiva il 15 dicembre la disoccupazione partiva subito dopo la fine della prima.
Ora mi stanno arrivando delle comunicazioni di bonifici disposti a mio favore che devo però andare a ritirare alla posta ho pensato fosse la disoccupazione perchè quando ho fatto domanda tramite patronato non ho inserito i dati per il bonifico direttamente sul conto.
Ma gli importi sono quello di gennaio 50 euro e quello disposto a febbraio di 400 mentre la lettera di accettazione della disoccupazione parlava di un importo mensile di almeno il doppio.
Qualcuno può illuminarmi? 
L'oggetto riporta : BONIFICO DOMICILIATO -INPS - PRESTAZIONI TEMPORANEE 
Grazie mille in anticipo

----------


## Marpie80

nessuno sa aiutarmi?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> nessuno sa aiutarmi?

  http://forum.commercialistatelematic...elematico.html  
Hai letto la regola n. 4) ? 
Grazie.

----------


## Marpie80

> http://forum.commercialistatelematic...elematico.html  
> Hai letto la regola n. 4) ? 
> Grazie.

  O mamma scusate tanto... cmq ho risolto ma vi ringrazio lo stesso per la cortesia!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> O mamma scusate tanto... cmq ho risolto ma vi ringrazio lo stesso per la cortesia!

  Che ne dici di scrivere la soluzione che hai trovato?
Potrebbe essere utile ad un altro utente che ha il tuo stesso problema, no?

----------

